# Can't get gas working - any ideas?



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Have been trying out all the toys in our new (and our first motorhome) everything works fine except we cant get the gas working. Heres what we have tried so far.

The motorhome is a 2008 Elddis Autoquest 130

1. Checked valve on bottle is open
2. Checked yellow valve in gas bottle compartment is on
3. Checked the 3 valves (water/ hob / oven) under the cooker are all on
4. Checked gas in bottle and switched over to a new bottle
5. Have tried all gas appliances and none operate
6. Made sure we kept the knobs pushed in whilst trying to light appliances
7. made sure 12V was on and we wre getting a spark from ignitor
8. Asked a friend with a MH to take a look
9. Rang the previous owner for advice

I should point out that we witnessed all the appliances working prior to buying the van (private buy). It had a full habitation service one day before we picked it up and this was all ok.

WE have made sure the valve positions were all correct by folllowing the easy to follow symbols, but just in case we have spent 2 hours trying every conceivable valve position combination!

Is there some "secret" vavle we havent yet foound?
Is there a "secret" cut out switch we have triggered somehow 

My next step is to call Elddis or the original dealer in case we missed something, however these are ovr 2.5 hours drive away from us and that would be painful if the suggest we "pop it round"

I'm hoping someone has had a similar confusing time and might be able to point me in the right direction.

Thanks in hope of an answer!

Terry


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tez,

Turn on one of the gas cooker rings, can you hear and smell the gas ??

Some times it takes a while for the gas to truely come through.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont have one on mine so am not sure exactly what the crack is but some of the later regulaters have a bleed button on them you have to depress for so long to get gas through.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for replies so far, I have left the coker ring on for a considerable time with no gas smell.

Must look at this bleed button thing - I do seem to recall a small blue button on the regulator about the size of a flattened pea (pettis pois not a marrowfat!) - this could be it assuming that when it had its habitation check the may have disconnected the bottle to do a pressure check or something?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

check the regulator try removing the pipe from it and turn on the gas at the bottle


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

On me brothers van (Kon Tiki) the lid of the hob needs to be fully up before the gas flows, (this stops him cooking the glass lid with explosive results, mind you this is better than his normal standard of cooking...)

This is only relevant to the cooker and oven operating of course but you haven't mentioned if your space heater works so worth mentioning.

Sadsack


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

also check to see if there is a tap near the rear of the fire, in my sundance i have to lift out a lid in the base of the wardrobe 
chapter


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

tried the hob lid thing - the other MH owner i consulted told me about that - although I suppose its possible that some arm or something must obviously be attached to the lid and subsequent cut off device and this might be broken - will look again 

Damn its dark and the MH is all locked up now - I'm so tempted to go tinkering again!

(I love these forums!)


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you possibly got a Secumotion system fitted (like this) http://www.truma.com/truma05/en/products/detail2_en_78791.html if you have there are two parts either or both of which you may have. The pigtail lead from the bottle to the regulator may be an anti rupture one. If it is turn the gas on at the bottle then press the green button at the bottle end of the pigtail for about 3 -4 seconds and then slowly release it.

The second part that you may have is the Secumotion regulator. This will have a green labelled button on it. Again you have to press the button all the way in for about 3-4 seconds then slowly release it. Hopefully the gas will now flow.

If you turn the gas off at the bottle then you will have to go through the same procedure each time to get the gas to work.

If you haven't got Secumotion then I'm not sure what the problem may be, unless the regulator has packed in.

Good luck!

Phil


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

*gas problem*

hi terry,
my brother in law and i both have elddis motorhomes.
his being an 06 model with 3000 on the clock. his gas supply
went from working to not overnight. after a lot of time trying to 
trace the fault we decided that due to the fact gas was coming
out of the bottle but not the appliances that it must be the regulator.
as it worked out this happend while at a motorhome show so went straight to the gaslow stand and bought another. in this case it worked.
hope this helps.
peter


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Phil that linked site (and its pictures) shows a valve just like mine except the button was blue, somewhat like Sideways suggested

Am going to set my alarm an hour early tomorrow to go tinkering again, If I get it working I owe you all a beer - now you just need to know where my local is to come collect!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Tezmcd said:


> Phil that linked site (and its pictures) shows a valve just like mine except the button was blue, somewhat like Sideways suggested
> 
> Am going to set my alarm an hour early tomorrow to go tinkering again, If I get it working I owe you all a beer - now you just need to know where my local is to come collect!


No problem! I'll travel a long way for a free pint!!

If you have got one or more of the components then it's important to start from the bottle end first, as each of the valves needs the gas pressure to hold it open once you've pressed the reset button. i.e. the regulator won't set until the valve in the pigtail has been set.

Having the system means that you can safely operate the gas powered water/space heater whilst on the move. The valves are designed to automatically shut off if there is a sudden drop in pressure, like a pipe being damaged in an accident or something.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry all - no one gets a beer this time!

It turned out to be a faulty regulator afterall - all fixed now and we are off later for our first ever night in a motorhome .........YAAAAAY


----------

